# Qualité vidéo sur safari



## manu3131 (6 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Je possède un ipad air. 
Je  souhaites savoir si il est possible de régler la qualité des vidéos que nous pouvons consulter dans des articles sur safari ?
Aucun problème pour mettre en HD sur l'application officielle de Youtube par contre quand je regarde une vidéo intégrée à un article sur le web c'est affreux et je ne trouve pas le moyen de régler ça. 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2014)

Non malheureusement, il faut passer par l'application YouTube pour regarder avec une qualité correcte.


----------



## manu3131 (6 Mai 2014)

Yes je m'en suis doute. 
Merci pour ta réponse. 
Du coup comment je fais pour que les vidéos s'ouvrent direct de safari vers Youtube stp ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2014)

Appuie de manière prolongée sur un un lien YouTube et Ouvrir dans "YouTube" ou copie le lien et colle le dans un nouvel onglet, remplace "www." par "m." et appuie sur Accéder.


----------



## manu3131 (6 Mai 2014)

Merci pour cette astuce. 
Et du coup dans le cas d'une vidéo intégrée à l'article sur laquelle tu clique normalement pour la lire. Il est possible de l'ouvrir avec Youtube ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2014)

À ma connaissance non. Peut-être avec un autre navigateur ...


----------



## aurique (7 Mai 2014)

Je crois qu'avec Chrome, il ouvre directement l'appli Youtube .


----------

